

Compression of lyrics of "Never gonna give you up" using Bentley/McIlroy - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/06/compression-of-lyrics-of-never-gonna.html

======
ColinWright
Of course, the "competition" has to include the code to do the decompression.
I'm sure the Bentley/McIlroy code is short, but is it short enough?

My Python code _and_ data together come to 597 bytes. I could do a few bytes
better, but haven't time just now.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4053300>

